

Ask HN: What is the best way to accept payments online? - anujkk

What is the best way to accept payments for one off digital good/subscription based services in a country like India where services like Stripe isn't available? Is paypal still the preferred method?
======
xvolter
I'd recommend Stripe.com for simplicity nowadays, but as you mentioned you're
in India - your options change.

My last recommendation would be PayPal. My top would probably be Amazon
Payments, if that works, or a middleman service - like Recurly, which can help
you find the best merchant - though I am not a fan of Recurly either.

Do you need to accept credit cards directly from your site? If not, Google
Wallet/Google Checkout may be a decent option.

~~~
skrish
Stripe isn't an option if you are not incorporated in US or Canada - as of
now. And unless you make substantial revenue (couple of million dollars+),
none of the other processors in US would underwrite for the business that
exists elsewhere.

PayPal offers only PayPal standard in APAC and the recurring billing checkout
page is too long that drop offs are high.

Not necessarily an ideal option, but you can go with 2Checkout.com - one of
the recurring options available. If you need a better API and simpler way to
integrate with 2Checkout.com along with multiple payment gateway options down
the line, you can use ChargeBee.

When you start scaling, you can incorporate outside India and can start using
multiple payment gateway options via our solution.

Disclosure: I am one of the founders of ChargeBee.

------
jseims
I've heard really good things about Braintree.

------
Robby2012
I'm also very interested, hope HN helps us

